# Rancilio Silvia V3 still gurgling even with new OPV



## caffeinedealer (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi all,

I would like to pick your brain as I ran into a dead end here. I have a V3 Silvia (2009) that I pretty much refurbished bit by bit.

The problem is that I'm getting water dripping back on the return hose as the machine heats up, steam also escapes there. The first heat cycle is silent, but the second usually comes with the kettling sound. It kind of sounds like a concerto on a Tibetan singing bowl and a kettle full of scale. As all forum threads I've found say it could be simple case of the OPV stuck open or limescale stuck somewhere, but: there is no limescale in the system (took the boiler apart, replaced seal, etc.) and I've first replaced the OPV seat/gasket and now the full OPV since it didn't solve the problem which still persists even with the new OPV. Also the element looks intact.

What else can cause these symptoms?

The machine is scale free, and the following parts were replaced along the way to refurb/rule out faults:

OPV, all thermostats with fresh compound, pump, steam valve + wand

I will probably upgrade the Silvia in January, but it would be nice to have it properly functioning for the next owner. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

The Silvia is a very simple machine. If all is as you say it is and you are getting water and steam in the return pipe on heat up, then the OPV is not sealing properly even at the low pressure associated with brew water temperature. The OPV should seal perfectly up to 9 barg or whatever pressure it is adjusted to.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

For this issue I can only think of OPV and thermostats, there are no other components involved.


----------



## caffeinedealer (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts guys, much appreciated. For the moment I'll probably just work around then.


----------



## Dena (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi. I'm looking for the OPV gasket (2006 onwards) in the U.K. and can't seem to find it. Does anybody here have any links please? Dena


----------

